# XSeries this weekend at Mosquito!



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm just wondering how many members we have here that fish the X-Series? I've fished it in the past but now pretty much just do their website for them since I'm not doing as many tournies.

Our first X-Series event is Sunday at Mosquito Lake. We average about 100 teams per tourney.

For more info check out: www.thex-series.com


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Bill

I will be there, I here that its suppose to cool down some but thats ok because
in all the years at Mosquito it seems that the worst weather is better fishing?

MARK


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll be there Bill if I can still walk! My string of luck with lost fish and odd occurrances recently has now progressed into what I believe to be pneumonia. 

The cold and rain for Sunday will brighten things up a bit though. Big stick in hand- will catch fish, good doctoring for a blown lung. 

Gotta watch that Franko guy though, I like your no enemy approach ranger487!!! I agree to- once its been warm like this and they moved up- the cold just makes em hunker down "deep" into 4" of water!!!

Whats it goona take this time??? Everyone was pretty optimistic for NOAA, including me, but the sows just never made it up till the last hour. Think the weights will be there on Sunday??? I'm still on the high 14lb side of thinking for the one spot!!!???

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

well I just might be fishing this year with that old Nick guy, cause George just has no idea what he is doing. i just read that it is supposed to snow. Last time it snowed I won so maybe that kind of luck will last this comming weekend. Should be some big weights brought in, with many many limits brought in. The winner will need that big bit to take the top spot. Good Luck to all and cya on the water.

Joey Discerni


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

I plan on fishing a few x series events this year. but not the one at Mosquito.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be at all of them, pack the cold gear for sunday boys!!!


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

Well it doesnt look like I'm fishing with nick afterall. Looks like the Discerni Boy's are going to go for it on their own this time. We got the odds in our favor, we figure the last time it snowed we won so hey why not do it again? The only thing is if we dont cut a check we will be screwed for the next few tourneys. Gotta get those big bites!! 

Cya on the water boys
The Discerni Boy's


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm staying positive but really want to change my prediction to 4lbs !!! They just forcasted- "several inches of snow possibly"- BRRRRR- not again!!!!

Think the basses will know its snowing??? I bet they still eat- just gotta find 'em closer to the fireplace!

Nip


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck guys! It's going to be a fun tourney with the weather foreasted! I'll be there tomorrow for a club tourney so I'll get the fish warmed up for you. Is there anyone that wants me to warmup their fish??? If so, just post the areas you'll be fishing and I'll be sure to hit them.

I'll try to get the Mosquito results posted on our X-Series website as quickly as possible.


----------

